# Flan without egg



## isabella (Aug 21, 2007)

Ingredients:

2 cups whole milk or evaporated milk
1 cup sugar (for sweeter flan, use more sugar)
1/2 teaspoon vanilla
2 1/2 teaspoon knox gelatin
1/4 cup water

Sprinkle gelatin over cold water, let soften .
In the meantime, caramelize sugar . Warm up milk in a sauce pan, add 1/2 of the caramel, stir, add the softened gelatin and continue stiring until gelatin completely dissolve .
For the other 1/2 of caramel, pour into small ramekin cup (4) tilt the cups around so caramel will coat the side of cups . Pour prepared milk into cups . Refrigerate for 6 hours until firm .

Using this method, your kitchen will stay cool during summer and your flan will always smooth and no cholesterol to worry .


----------



## becker1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice i will try


----------



## becker1 (Jul 29, 2009)

It is with out egg is it......But look like used egg


----------



## isabella (Aug 21, 2007)

Because of the caramel in the milk .:bounce::bounce:


----------

